# stupidest thing youve ever done with an rc



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ok just wanted to start an ineteresting thread. what is the stupidest thing youve ever done with an rc. me it would be trying to hydro plane an evader st over a huge puddle. the puddle was about 4in deep at the deepest part. well it didnt work. it went about 2 feet, the splash! i got soaked and so did my truck. no idea why i did it. luckily i let it dry out and every thing was fine, but ill never do that again.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

It was my first year with an RC car, the early 80's, and we all know JUMPING is so cool  so I decided jumping over full size cars would be just great :dude: I ended up clearing 2 Nova's LENGTHWISE  but on the next run, missed the ramp and ran wide open into the Nova's wheel :thumbsup:... Making my RC 10 E a pile of scrap.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Sitting on my porch I decided to try to "SNEEK up on my son who was playing with a friend on the other side of my car parked in the driveway... 
I could hear my Falcon everytime I touched the throttle but couldn't see it as I drove around the end of the family car trying to bump into my son....
Then I hear a loud CRUNCH.. I ran over to find I had drove it out into the street and a Ford Pick up drove over the top of it!!! 
Lots of parts trees later it was up and running again...
Then... That poor Falcon... 
It was a cold November day at a family gathering. let my brother's in law drive it in the street. The chassis cracked right at the steering servo. We went in and glued it together over and over again. Finally the whole front end blew right off it! We continued to drive it without the front end!!! Needless to say.. I needed a new chassis.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Man, this had to be '85 or '86, right when I got in to R/C I had the Turbo Hopper. One day we thought that is would be cool to drive in on the ice that was on the pool. Well, the ice wasn't that thick and it sank like a brick. We let it dry out for a couple days, and it did work, some what. The next weekend, dad and I went to the hooby store, and I came home with the Wild Willy Jeep. Boy, did I love that jeep. 

Jerry


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

well about 2 years ago i used to drive my truck at an old bmx path / track. nothing fancy just where i used to go when i was a kid. but anyways i played with my eletric trucks there with no problems. well i got a t-maxx and figured i would try it there. every thing was goign fine at about 1/2 throttle nice big jumps probably 10 ft air realy nice. then as i did it again and again i got faster and faster. well the last run hot it wide open. tack off was great as i saw it from behind, lost site of it with the trees. start runnignto see where it landed. can not see it but i hear it. yep stuck up in a tree about 20 to 25 feet up wedge into some branches. had to go up and get it. well at the same time another guy did the same thing and hit me in the gut dead square, almost feel out of the tree. oh the memories. 

matt


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

When I was 9 or 10, I took my bolink pan car, took the wings off my airplane somehow attached them to the car and tryed to fly the sucker---lifted the front wheels but breaking the wings. I think I taped the crap out of them. At night when I wanted to run the car I would take my fathers flash light tape it to the roof and run it.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

OMNIS, you reminded me...

Coming back from Kansas I thought it'd cool to strap some fireworks to my roof and have a rocket propelled RC car  . Turned the car on...Lit the fuse and :thumbsup: , was that the wildest ride across Wendys parking lot you've ever seen :jest: . But as you might have guessed, some serious melting accured.


----------



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

Well, I have 2 both involving Sr`s Vehicles. 2 yrs after me and Sr first Started racing, we both races in a novice pan car class, and we both had wide 10l`s. My dad has painted a nice quaker state 26 body, looked awesome. I was marshaling his race, when he got in a mess down near me, I ran over to get the car, and I tripped and did the best impression of a body slam, right on Sr`s new body! WHOOPSIE!

As most know I`m heavy into Electric Planes now, and a while back Sr built a brand new wattage Mig-15 Ducted fan, took it to a local park had a great flight on it. In this park there is a Tree, and a bench about 2 feet apart. I called my landing, the plane takes a long distance to land because of its speed and Sr was yelling dont hit the tree, well needless to say my approach was a little long, and no I missed the tree, but hit the park bench. Apparently this was rather hilarious to everyone around including my father. But hey! That plane still flies great today, + a little glue!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

one day i was jumping my old truck out my bedroom window and the drive way is right out my window!!! And i never seen my my come up the drive way and i hit the plank that was going out my window and i hit the windshield and cracked it. LOL Stupid 

Brandon


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

it want me, but if you go to our web site www.hobbyracway.com and click on vidios then misc. vidieo, i think it josh cryul jumping his HOUSE! with a 1/8 scale buggy.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

left turner said:


> it want me, but if you go to our web site www.hobbyracway.com and click on vidios then misc. vidieo, i think it josh cryul jumping his HOUSE! with a 1/8 scale buggy.


Yup it was Cyrul!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Mine was stupid because it was dangerous, but way cooool! It was around 1984 Which I was 11yrs old, I had a Tamiya Hornet, Well it was summer time and my parents were at work. I was big into rocketry at the time and I went into the garage and found a piece of 8" pipe that a D size engine would fit into. Went back into the house and Hot glued the pipe to my hornets chassis, between the rear shock towers. I then hot Glued the engine in the pipe. I soldered a lead to the High speed side of my mechanical speed control and one to the wiper on the speed control to act as a switch when i Hit HIgh. I then wired in series a battery and an ignitor, me and friends then went to a local factory oarking lot on our bikes, with every thing in my backpack, A fully charged battery, my hornet with rocket power and the radio. We got there and i was super excited. We put the hornet down hooked everything up, I slowly accelrated away on the first step of the 3 step speedo, and then hit the middle step letting it get to speed there, then as fast as i hit the throttle to full, WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHHH the engine ignited, it took off fast but then started tumbling and flipping and then coming right back at us like an out of control cruise missle, What felt like forever was only about 3 seconds! as the car tumbled to a stop just about at our feet we all let out a huge sigh of relief that it was over, and all I could say was COOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!! i tried several other times but could never get it to stay staright, and extending the wheel base wasnt an option ,but it was cool!!!


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

I have two pretty dumb moves.

First was when I think I was about 10. My cousins and I had some fireworks leftover and thought it would be cool to turn my Radio Shack 4WD buggy into a shooting car. We used duct tape and attatched two roman candles just under the rear wing and along the cars length. We took it out front, into a gravel driveway. We twisted the fuses together and lit them. I started bumping down the road, getting ready to "fire". The left side candle fell off right away, then about a foot later both started shooting fireballs. My cousins ran to get the dislodged firework, completely blocking my view. The roman candle on the car was still firing while I fumbled with the radio. I managed to shoot one cousin the leg and burned a hole in his sweats, and we got pretty close to setting grandma's compost heap on fire.

The other was right after I fixed my bro's little mishap (broken a-arm, bent tie rod) on my XXX-T. I was watching the wheels track while wide open. I misjudged how far I was from hitting a boat trailer and nailed the trailer stand dead center. The front wheels folded in and I found I needed a new bulkhead, shockmount..pretty much everything in the front. Like I said, dumb.


----------



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

well It was just about a couple of weeks ago when me and two of my friends where down at a local bus stop. While they were on the ice down by the lake i was driving my evader st. I decided to see how good my new tires worked on the ice so i drove it off the dock and heard a loud snap. I ran over to find my right rear arm had snapped off an i wasent going anywhere. Turns out i had hit a metel support on the dock and it snapped right off. Not a good idea


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea sever the ties cough... my cough.. evader cough...  just have a cold, havent been feelin well


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...I'd have to say..."Buying One" was... but that was 21 years ago...and I still LOVE EM


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

*stupid things*

The one stupid thing i ever did is with my rustler. I was at my uncles and I was wanting to do somthing new. it rained that night and I seen a nice mud puddel and I was beaing dumb and i drove it in there and I got stuck, The esc had mud in it so i had to take it apart to let it dry, after that it was fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## e-maxx mad (Feb 14, 2006)

probly not puting the ariel up on my rush evo and of coure it go to full throtle and hit a wall


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

i have two.
first two years ago i bought a brand new tc-3 with a 200.00 speedo 100.00 servo etc. (you know the drill) i was pumped when i finally got it together so i took it out in front of my house and was just setting trims and going slow. my then 4 year old daughter wanted to try it so i turned the throttle way down to a crawl and let her go. without any hesitation she drove it straight into a storm sewer directly across the street. i ran full speed to the drain lifted the cover(which had to weigh 200 lbs!) luckily there was a ladder welded into the side of the pipe so i went down to the bottom pulled it out and to my amazement it was undamaged! my back however was not. i paid for the he-man manuver for a few weeks.

second one. last spring i purchased a nitro tc3 from the last year's touring car champion of our club's series race. full aftermarket aluminum chassis diff covers,basically everything was aluminum except the arms. modified motor but most important of all it was set up perfectly for my driving style and at our first testing race i laid down the fasted laps i had ever run at our track. after about four runs i got back up to run again and my low batt. alarm went off on my radio. i figured i had five minutes left before it went south so i ignored it. of course a couple laps into thr run as i was flat out on the 280' back stretch my radio went dead. i hadn't set my failsafe and the return spring on the carb wasn't strong enough to pull against the jr 8450 servo. i hit the wall a6t the end of the straight at about 50-55 and the car exploded.
i have never seen a fuel tank in that many pieces. the only thing i salvaged from that car was one servo and the motor. every piece of alum. was bent and most of the plastic parts had the screws pulled out of the threads and were ruined too. i am sure by the end of this season i will have another sad story to tell so just stay tuned!


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

first off, never put a $700 digital camera in a stadium truck. and second off, never try and jump a house. me and a buncha buddies were messing around w/ a brand new xxxnt when one of us "genious's" got the idea of jumping my house. we made a jump and the next day tried it. when it came time to jump the house, my friend wanted to get the best viem possible. so he strapped in the camera. bad idea (but i wasnt about to tell him). i started from a far distance, got it up to speed, and hit the jump.what i didnt know was that they had moved the jump back about 25 feet when i wasnt looking. so i hit the jump, it came up short, it went through a window and hit my couch. youd think the couch was padded enough to cushin the truck but it wasnt. it hit the couch and smashed the front end. and the camera.


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a few 
The snow, thats been about the worse thing I have ever done. I had a King blackfoot, and i went through so many ESC's in that thing it was rediculas. I tried to make snow tires by putting thumb tacks on the inside of the tires, dont belive I ever actually drove it though.

One time when i was in 5th or 6th grade a buddy of mine had gotten two radio shack cars for christmas. The elementary school we went too was right across the street from his house. It had rained a few days prior to the day we decided to drive them at the school, but there was a spot, between the side walk and the road where there was a big hole, well needless to say one of us tried to go fast enough to get the car to "jump" the hole full of water, and the car sank like a rock, and i dont belive it ever worked right again.

This one is more funny than anything, but when i had my king blackfoot i was in 3erd or 4th grade, and i wanted to take it to school and drive it on recess, and i did. I took it out on the baseball feild and got it covered in mud, when recess was over i came in with my black foot covered in mud, and took it into the classroom, and made a huge mess, because i kept messin with it.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i got a new one, yesterday i was testing out my motor because i havent ran it in a while.. so i gave it full throtle and put it on the ground. i was in my front drive way by my garage, and there is a huge hill behind where i was standing, so i let it go and it shot bacwards down the hill rolled a few times, the only thing that happened was that i cracked my hub. my problem was on my esc my neg. was conected to my pos. motor wire, vise versa. since my motor isnt a slouch i couldent catch it in time. moral, always check esc wire :drunk:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

A few years ago, I have a friend that is a little S-L-O-W that had just got into R.C. that winter and it was spring time we were just getting out our outdoor trucks(his was new) when I gave him a preaching about a small 1' diameter puddle on the inside of the race track where a marshal would stand. I made shure he knew if he got his reciever wett it would burn it up. Needless to say I made two laps came over the table top missed the track and bounced right into the puddle that was less than a 1/2" deep I got 2 drops of water on my reciever 1 of which burned it up right away. Moral of the story is Don't call any body S-L-O-W! LOL!! and water and R.C. don't mix.


----------

